# Introducing myself



## jasonlee3071 (Nov 30, 2019)

Hello folks my name is jason lee and I'm a recent arrival here on the forum. I've already made 8 or 9 replies before having introduced myself here. I tend to that on many forums that I joined.
When I'm not exchanging nasty insults with youtubers I'm either videogaming, uploading photos, doing digital art or doing electronic music.
Or I could be here making comments (nice ones unlike at youtube) or replies.
When I have the time to do so.


----------



## bluzman61 (Nov 30, 2019)

jasonlee3071 said:


> Hello folks my name is jason lee and I'm a recent arrival here on the forum. I've already made 8 or 9 replies before having introduced myself here. I tend to that on many forums that I joined.
> When I'm not exchanging nasty insults with youtubers I'm either videogaming, uploading photos, doing digital art or doing electronic music.
> Or I could be here making comments (nice ones unlike at youtube) or replies.
> When I have the time to do so.


Welcome to the site.  Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## skye (Nov 30, 2019)

Welcome!

MAGA!


----------



## jasonlee3071 (Nov 30, 2019)

.[/QUOTE]
Welcome to the site.  Hope you enjoy it.[/QUOTE]

Thank you. I should without any doubt.


----------



## jasonlee3071 (Nov 30, 2019)

skye said:


> Welcome!
> 
> MAGA!


Thank you


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## petro (Nov 30, 2019)

Welcome to the Jungle...


----------



## Pogo (Nov 30, 2019)

jasonlee3071 said:


> Hello folks my name is jason lee and I'm a recent arrival here on the forum. I've already made 8 or 9 replies before having introduced myself here. I tend to that on many forums that I joined.
> When I'm not exchanging nasty insults with youtubers I'm either videogaming, uploading photos, doing digital art or doing electronic music.
> Or I could be here making comments (nice ones unlike at youtube) or replies.
> When I have the time to do so.



Welcome to the fray. To fray, or to be a frayed knot.  That is the question.
You'll need massive hip boots here but I suspect you're prepared for that.  If your music is clear to post I hope you slap some down in the Music forum.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Dec 1, 2019)

jasonlee3071 said:


> Hello folks my name is jason lee and I'm a recent arrival here on the forum. I've already made 8 or 9 replies before having introduced myself here. I tend to that on many forums that I joined.
> When I'm not exchanging nasty insults with youtubers I'm either videogaming, uploading photos, doing digital art or doing electronic music.
> Or I could be here making comments (nice ones unlike at youtube) or replies.
> When I have the time to do so.



Enjoy yourself, but take the time to read the USMB Rules and Guidelines


----------



## Pogo (Dec 1, 2019)

WillHaftawaite said:


> jasonlee3071 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello folks my name is jason lee and I'm a recent arrival here on the forum. I've already made 8 or 9 replies before having introduced myself here. I tend to that on many forums that I joined.
> ...


----------



## jasonlee3071 (Dec 1, 2019)

Pogo said:


> jasonlee3071 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello folks my name is jason lee and I'm a recent arrival here on the forum. I've already made 8 or 9 replies before having introduced myself here. I tend to that on many forums that I joined.
> ...



I did bring some hip boots in case I find myself having to wade through something akin to sewage (or fecal matter). As for my music I will eventually get around to slapping some down in the music forum. I've got quite a few tracks on soundcloud, bandcamp etc.


----------



## jasonlee3071 (Dec 1, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


>


Good advice. What I find compulsively addicting about youtube is not so much the videos but commenting on others comments. That's a habit I'm trying to trim down on.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 1, 2019)

jasonlee3071 said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I don't have a real bad youtube habit... I am an occasional user... I have noticed the 3 main type of folks on the trips I bother reading... Normal, stupid and really phucking stupid... I don't imagine we run into the same folks leaving comments...


----------



## jasonlee3071 (Dec 1, 2019)

WillHaftawaite said:


> jasonlee3071 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello folks my name is jason lee and I'm a recent arrival here on the forum. I've already made 8 or 9 replies before having introduced myself here. I tend to that on many forums that I joined.
> ...


Thank you and I did read the USMB rules/guidelines.
A lot to read so I will have to refer back to it again/again in case my less than perfect memory fails me.


----------



## 007 (Dec 1, 2019)

jasonlee3071 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > jasonlee3071 said:
> ...


Just jump in... I'm probably the oldest member here, and although the board has undergone a lot changes over the years, it does allow a LOT of FREE SPEECH. 

Enjoy.


----------



## OldLady (Dec 1, 2019)

Welcome, youngster!  Give 'em hell!
Have a donut and make yourself to home.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 1, 2019)

Hello and a warm welcome. Don’t feed the trolls, quite a few on here I’ve noticed.


----------



## beautress (Dec 1, 2019)

jasonlee3071 said:


> Hello folks my name is jason lee and I'm a recent arrival here on the forum. I've already made 8 or 9 replies before having introduced myself here. I tend to that on many forums that I joined.
> When I'm not exchanging nasty insults with youtubers I'm either videogaming, uploading photos, doing digital art or doing electronic music.
> Or I could be here making comments (nice ones unlike at youtube) or replies.
> When I have the time to do so.


Welcome to USMB, jasonlee3071, hope you enjoy the boards! 
​


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Dec 3, 2019)

jasonlee3071 said:


> Hello folks my name is jason lee and I'm a recent arrival here on the forum. I've already made 8 or 9 replies before having introduced myself here. I tend to that on many forums that I joined.
> When I'm not exchanging nasty insults with youtubers I'm either videogaming, uploading photos, doing digital art or doing electronic music.
> Or I could be here making comments (nice ones unlike at youtube) or replies.
> When I have the time to do so.


Welcome. I'd like to watch people like you have absolute no access to any electronic anything. I'd love to see you after 6 months. Nothing against it. But I'd like to see someone's demeanor after 6 months. What do you think you'd be like?.......Thanks.


----------



## jasonlee3071 (Dec 3, 2019)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> jasonlee3071 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello folks my name is jason lee and I'm a recent arrival here on the forum. I've already made 8 or 9 replies before having introduced myself here. I tend to that on many forums that I joined.
> ...


Well let's see, that would be hard. A real case of deprivation here. For six months no commenting here on USMB, no advertising my photography, music, digital art on facebook, tumblr, twitter and other social media, no videogaming, would that also include my iphone too? 
You may as well ask me to go back to the stone age and live in a cave. lol
Or live on a deserted island like Robinson Crusoe.
Impossible and undesirable.


----------



## jasonlee3071 (Dec 3, 2019)

jasonlee3071 said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> > jasonlee3071 said:
> ...


----------



## jasonlee3071 (Dec 4, 2019)

jasonlee3071 said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > Hello and a warm welcome. Don’t feed the trolls, quite a few on here I’ve noticed.
> ...


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 4, 2019)

Welcome Jason


----------



## Lewdog (Dec 4, 2019)

Are you also going to school us on skateboarding, comic books, Jay & Silent Bob, and the Church of Scientology?


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Dec 5, 2019)

jasonlee3071 said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> > jasonlee3071 said:
> ...


Lol. I'm just teasin ya. I actually live mostly electronic free except what I need to do. No Facebook, noTwatterr, my only board I post. I don't text and will only answer texts by voice. Can't stand it people don't know how to communicate like a human being. I write notes because I can sign my name. I have a flip phone. I always want to smack someone upside the head when I can only talk to them in person between their rude texting...Other than that I'm cool


----------



## Mindful (Dec 5, 2019)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> jasonlee3071 said:
> 
> 
> > Persistence Of Memory said:
> ...



Don't people talk face to face any more?

I'm wondering whether to replace my mobile phone.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Dec 5, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> > jasonlee3071 said:
> ...


My nieces and nephews laugh at my flip phone. I just say I don't want your world. Lol
Now they told me, I have to replace my LG3. I've had the bastard for near 10 yrs

I wish these boards would have a voice response feature...........Tell me, when people debate on TV, do they type write everything???....LOl...NO!!

People think they are great TYPING debaters....They are nothing but Google typers...Lol

Let me hear your voice and your opinion...NO GOOGLE. People would wilt here......I bet most here would be ashamed of their voices


----------



## Mindful (Dec 5, 2019)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Persistence Of Memory said:
> ...



I think there's some sort of podcast thread.

A guy in the FZ was talking about it. Didn't pay much attention.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Dec 5, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



I can't go to the basement here. I don't own a hazmat suit. Lol


----------



## Mindful (Dec 5, 2019)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Persistence Of Memory said:
> ...



I've got a spare flack jacket.

Here it is:

Podcast Pit


----------



## OldLady (Dec 5, 2019)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Persistence Of Memory said:
> ...


There is nothing to fear.  It's far more toxic up here.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Dec 5, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Welcome, youngster!  Give 'em hell!
> Have a donut and make yourself to home.



Gonna have to start passing out Christmas cookies, OL.

I just got a tin of those butter cookies. You know the ones with the big grains of sugar on em? Those things are gud. And I got a fruit cake.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 5, 2019)

I enjoyed listening to you at the other place, Persistence.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 5, 2019)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Persistence Of Memory said:
> ...


I have an accent... that’s all I’m saying!


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Dec 5, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Lol Current events, breaking news, and the tunes page is all I need here.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Dec 5, 2019)

Natural Citizen said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome, youngster!  Give 'em hell!
> ...


I'm not a big cookie eater, but those butter cookies and coffee are perfecto.

Now the fruit cake...good for the fireplace


----------



## OldLady (Dec 5, 2019)

Natural Citizen said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome, youngster!  Give 'em hell!
> ...


Will do, NC.
I agree with you about the butter cookies, too.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 5, 2019)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Persistence Of Memory said:
> ...



Not in the least here.  Been around tape recorders since I was three, worked in radio for decades, have an EV RE20 hanging in front of me right now.  I understand there's a regular live (?) podcast call-in or something but I've never checked it out, over to G.T. for more on that....

However I'm also a screamingly fast typist.  So much so that my handwriting is almost doctor-unintelligible any more.

You have a salient point on the subtleties of voice communication though.  We lose all sense of intonation in text.  And beyond the visual --- that I keep thinking back to the reason the Amish don't use telephones: because it negates the body language of face-to-face communication.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 5, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



I can't remember the last time I actually wrote anything. And even then it was almost illegible.

And, I'd studied calligraphy, once upon a time.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Dec 5, 2019)

Mindful said:


> I enjoyed listening to you at the other place, Persistence.


What did you like about my voice?..Was it too sexy...hehehehe


----------



## Mindful (Dec 5, 2019)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > I enjoyed listening to you at the other place, Persistence.
> ...



lol.

The things you said. About those lunatics. And the  way that you said it.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Dec 5, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


I do have a way with words....from my damned mouth, lol

How the hell do you have 23,835 msgs and  plus 40,636 rating along with 6521 thanks??....err make that 6,522
 Man,
you have more metals than Patton


----------



## Mindful (Dec 5, 2019)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Persistence Of Memory said:
> ...



I'm not very good at maths.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Dec 5, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


I spent the last 11 yrs of my total internet posting existence on one of the lowest of the lowest political chat sites ever. Most here would be ground to graham cracker crust by 500 posts. Not because they are weak, but because the F nonsense would drive any sane poster insane and leave. That means you are normal if you flee.

It took me 11 yrs to get normal....................I will never mention names or places,nor admit any responsibility in my seedy seedy past............


----------



## jasonlee3071 (Dec 8, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> Are you also going to school us on skateboarding, comic books, Jay & Silent Bob, and the Church of Scientology?



No I will just school you to stay away from Scientology. As for comic books and skateboarding I will need to be schooled myself on this.
I don't read comic books and I never skateboarded in my life.


----------



## Lewdog (Dec 8, 2019)

jasonlee3071 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Are you also going to school us on skateboarding, comic books, Jay & Silent Bob, and the Church of Scientology?
> ...



Wow you are obviously young!


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Dec 8, 2019)

jasonlee3071 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Are you also going to school us on skateboarding, comic books, Jay & Silent Bob, and the Church of Scientology?
> ...


chuckle...chuckle....Do I see a Millennial with some spunk? You Millennials need some spunk.

Just like you think 33 speed records are cool I guess.


----------

